# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Best Pre-workout?

## aronjrsmil

I have used (and like) dot fot no7rage. It's great for getting me going and giving me energy, but it starts fading after about an hour. I was wondering what kind of pre-workout stuff can keep you going for longer periods. Say...two hours. (mostly aerobic activity).

----------


## Gsxr84

I use a Bcaa drink called Anabolic Link, that you drink during workouts, i do heavy lifting following by intense conditioning and aerobics there after, maybe try that one!

----------


## 5702461

Hi i got good pumps with MUSCLE PHARM Assault, but i could not stand the taste ( i found it so hard to take the full scope because the taste was so bad) the flavour was Green Apple... if you try it get another flavour.

----------


## CapeCasper

Any solid nitric/caffeine stack will be good for pre workout. Just check the ingredients, u want at least 1 mg caffeine per lb body weight. Timings important too, 30 mins before workout is ideal.

----------


## Gaspari1255

I liked NO Shotgun. Jack3d suck. It messed up my stomach. NO Explode was okay, but it's old school now. Endorush was pretty good too. I work in a supplement store part time and our number one seller is Jack3d, I don't get it.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

I use to be a fan of jack3d but recently switched to neurocore. It taste horrible but it revs me up and doesn't screw with my stomach like a lot of the others.

----------


## Julz_W

I've heard jack3d is all hype - so interesting to see some people comment on it. 

I've tried a fair few and had GAT as the fav then code red. I used superpump for a bit but I found that made me more annoyed / pissy than anything :S

----------


## bobawpsol

masterbation.  :Smilie:

----------


## CmyZFly

no explode and fx  :Smilie:

----------


## CmyZFly

:Shrug: actually wait....superpump max as well....mix all 3 and you will be lifting weights upside down

----------


## Toefl101

I recommend Driven Sports: Craze, in my opinion its the best preworkout out there. When I take it I get focused, wakes me up, gives me lots of energy and a great pump best part is you don't crash after taking it and you don't get the gitters and that shaking. The only bad thing about it is the taste, it only comes in one flavor and its really really bad trust me. But I still recommend it and it only costs 30 bucks too and you get your moneys worth.

----------


## Athlete127

I have tried just about everything.
If you are looking for jittery, high tempo energy then I recommend jack3d by USPLabs. Green apple tastes delicious.
If you are looking for a huge pump plus a good solid energy, I recommend N.O. Xplode 2.0 by BSN
If you are looking for good clean energy,(my favorite lately) then I recommend Hyper FX by BSN

Didn't like Muscle Pharm Assault, crashed off.

----------


## Wonder_Juice

Jack3d DOES WORK! 
1MR: good stuff too
Superpump: worse than Jack3d but still OK!
NO explode(old): not bad, but it isnt worth.

My favoruite is Muscle marinade by Purus labs. I got insane pump with it. Im not sensitive to caffeine, but man it almost kicked me out after the WO!




I recommend you to buy a pre workout formula and drink it as it is recommended. And buy some BCAA, glutamine, creatine monohidrate, maltodextrin(or Waxy maize) and make your own drink which you can have during the workout.

----------


## TheNuttz02

'Muscle Pharm Assualt' is not something i would recommend, all it did for me was mess around with my stomach and make me so i was struggling to catch a breath as my heart was f***ing racing.

Btw, big crash aswell.

----------


## MRJ241

I started MP Shred and I had a lot of energy actually to much had to go to 1 pill in the mourning and 1 at noon and that was still to much for me. But I dont do well with stims

----------


## gearbox

I have tried a lot of them and did not notice a difference between many of them. Yes the stronger caffeine ones gave me a lot of jitters. I know just stick with white flood. it does its just and very affordable.

----------


## exfatty

ive just started using craze this week first pre ive used. gives me good energy didnt mind the taste. slight come down off it but not too bad.

----------


## JR G lady

I tried A few but I got to say my favorite one right now is amino energy by ON. No jitters no weird out of breath feelings. And tolerable to drink.

----------


## Kenlie

I've noticed that taking one 200mg caffeine pill 1 hour before going to gym and also one green apple does wonders for my workouts.
Specially in the days when I feel exceptionally tired, It gives me huge energyboost to just get up and go to the gym.

Caffeinepills works like magic, if you DON'T drink any coffee before taking it. If you drink coffee regularly, then the effect is very small.
Apple just gives me antioxidants, stabilizes blood sugar, and balances my stomache really well, so that I don't feel any weakness at gym.

I also take my carbs, but I take them already 2 hours before gym.

----------


## slowpoison

ill second that. 2 pills for me though. ive also tried liquid arginine-a nitric oxide precursor.has worked wonders

----------


## slowpoison

jack3d is good no doubt, but as said before, messes up tummy

----------


## Kenlie

> jack3d is good no doubt, but as said before, messes up tummy


Actually Jack3d was withdrawn from the markets, in some countries, because it was considered too dangerous for your heart.

I know that sometimes they over react into something like this, but I would still use caution with this product.

I think it was also one of the items, in the list of products, when bodybuilding.com got fined 7 million.

----------


## Papiriqui

No Xplode, ive been taking it for 6 years non stop and it works for me. Flavor is great, and it definitely lasts for my 2 hr workout at 5AM. Watermelon, Fruit Punch and Lemonade are all great. Those are the flavors i always take!!!

----------


## Faceless Rider

no explode does work awesome but I'm stim sensitive and it cranks me up way too much! I stick with Controlled Labs White Flood.

----------


## jokr

ive tried a ton and my favorite a lot of people hate on. c4 is like rocket fuel. period

----------


## sam.j

JACK3D ! I've used it for about a month and it's great

----------


## Live for the PUMP

NO-Explode hands down!

----------


## ironbeck

OxyElite Pro works pretty good.

----------


## teacherman

Cryoshock works well for me solid energy and focus. Assualt messed with my stomach bad too....

----------


## havanakid

N.o explode and for something a little milder but works try oxyelite pro.Good energy and focus.

----------


## Polish

I like amino energy. It is simple, mixes well and tastes good to me. Wish it had creatine in it, but the scooper is 4.5 grams, so adding creatine is simple. Also, the price is attractive lol.

----------


## dev_man77

CRAZE is my fav, also a huge mood enhancer, Almost acts as a laxative for me too

----------


## gmantheman

I started using D Stunner and so far this has been my favorite. It's supposed to have little to no tolerance build-up which is nice.

----------

